

ytRemote - The awesomely easy YouTube remote. No installation required. - MatthewRayfield
http://ytremote.com/

======
MatthewRayfield
I've been thinking about making this web app for a while now. One night last
week I finally coded it up.

Any feedback is greatly appreciated!

~~~
taphangum
You should charge for this. I would pay

~~~
MatthewRayfield
Glad you like it!

I'll give some thought to charging :)

